# Untersuchung "Von der virtuellen Realität zur realen Virtualität"



## realVSvirtual (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder und Community,

ich erarbeite zusammen mit der Universität der Künste (Berlin) eine Thesis mit dem Titel:
"Von der virtuellen Realität zur realen Virtualität".

Dazu habe ich eine Online-Befragung gestaltet, die ich natürlich auch bei euch (nach Rücksprache mit den Foren-Admins) gerne verlinken möchte. Auf der Willkommen-Seite findet ihr die Hinweise auf:


Wer führt die Befragung durch?
Ziel der Untersuchung
Wer wird befragt?
Können die Ergebnisse eingesehen werden?
Dein Beitrag zur Befragung ist vom großen Wert für die Erforschung des Themas. Ich freue mich über jede Unterstützung!

Link: https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/realVSvirtual
Der Link darf auch gern selbst verbreitet werden.


Beste Grüße
fabian-englert@udk-berlin.de


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2014)

Genehmigt.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Genehmigt.



*Sich reinstürzt*


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2014)

Bei einigen Fragen fehlt n bisschen die Neutralität. 

Bei einer konnte man z.b. "Nein, wegen Datenschutzbedenken" als Antwort wählen. Was aber fehlte war "Nein, wegen Pay2Win-Vorteilen". Das ganze macht irgendwie den Eindruck als würde man rausfinden wollen, ob die Melkerei per Pay2Win und DLCs noch weiter ausgebaut werden kann.


----------



## realVSvirtual (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo @all,

ich freue mich über die Beteiligung. Bisher kamen aus den Foren von buffed.de schon über *10 *Teilnehmer.

Bitte beachten:
Die Auswertung kann nach Ablauf von jedem eingesehen werden.

Die Bedenken von Carcharoth:


> Bei einer konnte man z.b. "Nein, wegen Datenschutzbedenken" als Antwort wählen. Was aber fehlte war "Nein, wegen Pay2Win-Vorteilen". Das ganze macht irgendwie den Eindruck als würde man rausfinden wollen, ob die Melkerei per Pay2Win und DLCs noch weiter ausgebaut werden kann.


 möchte ich gerne verstreuen. Die Befragung baut auf einer anderen Annahme. 

_Off-Topic: Zumal an der Untersuchung beteiligte Personen und ich selbst eindeutig gegen DLCs und Pay2Win positioniert sind/bin._

Schon einmal vielen Dank!
Je mehr Leute mitmachen, desto repräsentativer.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Mai 2014)

realVSvirtual schrieb:


> Die Bedenken von Carcharoth möchte ich gerne verstreuen. Die Befragung baut auf einer anderen Annahme.
> 
> _Off-Topic: Zumal an der Untersuchung beteiligte Personen und ich selbst eindeutig gegen DLCs und Pay2Win positioniert sind/bin._



Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## realVSvirtual (14. Mai 2014)

Hi @all,
UPDATE: Aus den Foren von buffed.de kamen schon über 30 Teilnehmer.

Link: https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/realVSvirtual
_Der Link darf auch gern selbst verbreitet werden.
_
Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße
fabian-englert@udk-berlin.de


----------



## Keashaa (15. Mai 2014)

Habs mal gemacht, empfinde die Umfrage im Nachgang als Marktforschung und weniger als Diplomarbeit oder was auch immer es werden soll.

Edit: nachdem ich deinen Namen mal gegoogelt habe (SGMI Management Institute St. Gallen, aha, aha), ist der Eindruck sogar noch stärker und es wundert mich, dass buffed deine Umfrage erlaubt hat. Hier geht es mit Sicherheit nicht um eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Mai 2014)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Keashaa (15. Mai 2014)

http://de.linkedin.com/in/fenglert


----------



## realVSvirtual (15. Mai 2014)

Hi @all

die Bedenken von Keashaa kann ich nachvollziehen:


> Hier geht es mit Sicherheit nicht um eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit.


Aber die Befragung hat keinen kommerziellen oder monetären Hintergrund; auch wird hier keine Marktforschung betrieben oder für irgendein Institut geforscht. Ein paar Fragen müssen aber (bedingt durch die Ideen dahinter) im Duktus von "Markt"forschungsfragen gestellt werden und interessieren auch. Das Ergebnis hängt von den Teilnehmern ab   

Die Untersuchung/Thesis findet an der Universität der Künste statt und behandelt tatsächlich das Thema "Von der virtuellen Realität zur realen Virtualität".

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dankbar für eure Unterstützung, und kann jetzt schon behaupten, dass die Ergebnisse interessante Ableitungen zulassen. Und je mehr Personen teilnehmen, desto interessanter auch die Auswertungsmöglichkeiten, die die Teilnehmer einsehen können.

Beste Grüße
fabian-englert@udk-berlin.de


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> wundert mich, dass buffed deine Umfrage erlaubt hat



Wir haben in den letzten 8 Jahren unglaublich, unglaublich, unglaublich viele Anfragen zu externen Umfragen erhalten. Viele davon hielten sich für individuell hatten aber oft exakt die gleichen Fragestellungen wie ihre Vorgänger und viele Nachfolger.
In der Zeit gab es auch viele Anfragen die eindeutig als Marktforschungsumfragen zu identifizieren waren und die Fragestellung in diesem Fall zählt sehr eindeutig nicht in dieses Raster. Vor der Freigabe gehen wir den Fragebogen selbst durch und schauen uns nicht nur die Themenstellung an.


----------



## realVSvirtual (18. Mai 2014)

_*UPDATE*_: Aus den Foren von buffed.de kamen schon über *50 Teilnehmer*.
Link: https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/realVSvirtual
Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße
fabian-englert@udk-berlin.de


----------



## realVSvirtual (24. Mai 2014)

*Hinweis (weil ich nun bereits einige Male gefragt wurde): *
Unter: https://www.umfrageonline.com/results/realVSvirtual-df84d70

kann man ab dem 01.08 die Auswertung der Befragung finden.
Vielen Dank für eure zahlreiche Teilnahme. 
Die Zahl der Teilnehmer wächst immernoch stetig.


----------



## realVSvirtual (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder und Buffed-Community,

zusammen mit euch sind es wahnsinnige *832 Teilnehmer* geworden. Das insgeheim angesteuerte Ziel von *1000 Teilnehmern* ist somit fast erreicht.

_*Deswegen mein letzter Aufruf:*_
ALLE MITMACHEN, die teilnehmen wollten, es aber noch nicht geschafft haben ==> Dann sind die 1000 Teilnehmer zu knacken.

Link: https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/realVSvirtual
Der Link darf auch gern selbst verbreitet werden.

*Beste Grüße*
fabian-englert@udk-berlin.de


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2014)

und denächst sehen wir seine forschugn bei frontal 21 XD


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und denächst sehen wir seine forschugn bei frontal 21 XD



Und dann kommt sowas bei raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realVSvirtual (9. Juni 2014)

Update:
Ist sind nun genau *900 Teilnehmer* (Stand um 23:23 am 09-06-2014)

@Wynn


> und denächst sehen wir seine forschugn bei frontal 21 XD


Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Zumal kein brisantes Material daraus abgeleitet werden könnte 

Noch *100 Teilnehmer* fehlen zum Ziel.
https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/realVSvirtual

Grüße


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2014)

Nicht übertreiben mit dem Pushen. Danke


----------

